# Squirrel Slingshot



## Sumpfsocke (May 13, 2012)

I hope this isn't posted anywhere else here =)










I nearly peed in my pants when I saw that xD


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to admit... I did laugh!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol, I wonder how long that guy had to wait for a squirrel to come for him to cut the line









LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ssf ought to have one installed for all the spammers and trolls that come by here .


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's cheating! And cruel...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a sick and disturbing video.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate squirrels (glorified rats) ... so That's AWESOME!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I mean yeah they're a nuisance but is there really any need for the pain and cruelty to it... If anything a shot to the head would have been better, why upload it!


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's cruel when you think about it but lol...


----------

